# Guess the Bad Guy



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

In this case, the "guy" could also be a female. There are lots of villains in literature, movies, plays, fairy tales, TV series, operas, popular songs, and yes, even in real life. Though if you use one from real life, leave the politics out of it!  

This one is from a stage play.

_  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*H please,,,*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

This one is from a stage play.

_  _  _  _ 

No H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*G please...*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

This one is from a stage play.

_  _  _  _ 

No H G


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

This one is from a stage play.

_  _  G  _ 

No H L 

Eek! Senior moment here!  There is very definitely a G, in fact, that's the only consonant in the word!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

In that case, it's the first person I thought....* Iago *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

Correct, of course!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*This from literature and film...*

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*This from literature and film...

Y: N
N*

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _


----------



## chic (Jan 28, 2020)

R please?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*This from literature and film...*
*
Y: N R 
 N*

_ _ _ _ _ _ R _ _  // _ _ _ _ R _ N _ _


----------



## chic (Jan 28, 2020)

S please?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

L ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*This from literature and film...*

*Y: N R S L 
N*

_ _ L L _ _ R _ _ // L _ S _ R _ N _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

*Bellatrix Lestrange!

From a play:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*N Please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

*From a play:

 _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _* 

No N


----------



## connect1 (Jan 30, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

From a play:

*R  _  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _* 

No N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)

*Richard III ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes!  Very good, Holly! (I thought it would make it too easy if I said, "A Shakespearian play," but you guessed it right away anyway.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*Yes , well I'm British so I think Shakespeare immediately when it comes to Plays .. *

*Ok this is a one name villain from a 70's movie ...*

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2020)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*Ok this is a one name villain from a 70's movie ...

Y: 
N: R*

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2020)

S ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*Ok this is a one name villain from a 70's movie ...

Y: 
N: R S*

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2020)

D ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*Ok this is a one name villain from a 70's movie ...

Y: 
N: R S D*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

L ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Ok this is a one name villain from a 70's movie ...*
*
Y: L
 N: R S D*

*_ _ _ L _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2020)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Ok this is a one name villain from a 70's movie ...

Y: L
 N: R S D M T

_ _ _ L _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2020)

C ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*Ok this is a one name villain from a 70's movie ...*
*
Y: L
 N: R S D M T C*

*Ok would you like a clue? 

_ _ _ L _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## chic (Feb 6, 2020)

Y please?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

B ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*Ok this is a one name villain from a 70's movie ...*
*
Y: L Y
 N: R S D M T C B*

*Clue:..the villain is female 

_ _ _ L Y _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

*Ok this is a one name villain from a 70's movie ...*
*
Y: L Y N
 N: R S D M T C B*

*Clue:..one consonant  to find 

 _ _ _ L YN*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2020)

J ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

*ok this is a one name villain from a 70's movie ...*
*
Y: L Y N
 N: R S D M T C B J
Clue:..one consonant  to find *
*
_ _ _ L YN*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

V ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2020)

H ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*ok this is a one name villain from a 70's movie ...*
*
Y: L Y N V
N: R S D M T C B J H

 _ V _ L YN

That's it folks... vowels only *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks like Evelyn?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Looks like Evelyn?


 It IS Evelyn....the evil stalker to Clint Eastwood in Play Misty for me.... (she gave me nightmares)....


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

This villain originally appeared in a novel, later in the movie.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## chic (Feb 12, 2020)

N please?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

This villain originally appeared in a novel, later in the movie.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

Sorry couldn't play yesterday I was in hospital having invasive tests as a day patient and had to have anaesthetic.... Out  of hospital today, feeling sore, and weary,  rested most of the day today , so now late afternoon  just sitting here playing games to relax me a bit 

*.... Try a T please...*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

This villain originally appeared in a novel, later in the movie.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ 

No N T

(Hope you're on the mend and feeling better, Holly!)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks Sunny... 

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

This villain originally appeared in a novel, later in the movie.

_  R  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ 

No N T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*F please..*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

This villain originally appeared in a novel, later in the movie.

_  R  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ 

No N T F


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

*S* please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

This villain originally appeared in a novel, later in the movie.

_  R  _  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  L

No N T F S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

A please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

This villain originally appeared in a novel, later in the movie.

_  R  _  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  L

No N T F S Y

(Consonants only, please, Kris.)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

*C ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

This villain originally appeared in a novel, later in the movie.

C  R  _  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  L

No N T F S Y


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

This villain originally appeared in a novel, later in the movie.

C  R  _  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  L

No N T F S Y P


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2020)

G please?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

This villain originally appeared in a novel, later in the movie.

C  R  _  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  L

No N T F S Y P G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2020)

This villain originally appeared in a novel, later in the movie.

C  R  _  _  L  L  _  //  D  _  //  _  _  L

No N T F S Y P G


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

This villain originally appeared in a novel, later in the movie.

C  R  _  _  L  L  _  //  D  _  //  _  _  L

No N T F S Y P G W


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Cruella de vil*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes!  I thought she would be guessed right away.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*This villain originally from literature and then to film and tv series of the book/s  too...*

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2020)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*This villain originally from literature and then to film and tv series of the book/s  too...*

*Y: T
N:

_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ *


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 20, 2020)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*This villain originally from literature and then to film and tv series of the book/s  too...*

*Y: T R
N:

_ _ R _ _ R T _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

S please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*This villain originally from literature and then to film and tv series of the book/s  too...*

*Y: T R
N: S

_ _ R _ _ R T _ *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*This villain originally from literature and then to film and tv series of the book/s  too...

Y: T R Y
N: S

_ _ R _ _ R T Y *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

Where's my Y?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*it's  been added...*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

M ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*This villain originally from literature and then to film and tv series of the book/s  too...*
*
Y: T R Y M
N: S


That's all folks....*

*
M _ R _ _ R T Y *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

Moriarty, from Sherlock Holmes


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*Indeedy... good job ..*.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

__  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  __


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*D please...*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

__  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _
_
No D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*N please.*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

__  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _
_
No D N S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*T ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

__  _  _  //  _  _  _T_  _  _  _
_
No D N S M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*R ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

__  _  _  //  _  _  _T_  _  _  R
_
No D N S M


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

B please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

__  _  _  //  _  _  _T_  _  _  R
_
No D N S M B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*L please..*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

L_  _  _  // _ L_  _  _T_  _  _  R
_
No D N S M B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*H please..*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

L_  _  _  // _ L_  _  _T_  H  _  R
_
No D N S M B


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

*Lex Luthor*.. superman baddie.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ //

60s tv.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

Good job Kris....

*T please..*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

morning to you Holly. 
 sorry no T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Evenin' Kris.... *

*L please..*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Evenin' Kris....
> 
> L please..*


We got that mixed up.. I should be saying good evening to you and you good morning to me ☺ 

No L.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

oooh yes lol.... 


*R please..*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> _ R _ _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ //
> 
> 60s tv/ movie remake


No: L T G N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*D ? *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

No: L T G N 

_ R _ D _ R _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ //

60s tv/ movie remake


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*M please..*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

[QUO60s tv/ movie remake
"Kris148, post: 1263618, member: 6834"]

No: L T G N M W

_ R _ D _ R _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ //


[/QUOTE]


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*S ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> No: L T G N M W
> 
> _ R _ D _ R _ _ _ // S _ _ _ S //


yes S.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Kris148 said: yes an F
No: L T G N M W

F R _ D _ R _ _ _ // S _ _ _ S //


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

*C ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> F R _ D _ R _ C _ // S _ _ _ S //


Yes


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

F R _ D _ R _ C K // S _ K_ S //

Yep. I believe you have it. But can you tell me who he is for a special bonus prize.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

OK, time for a new one. From a movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*N please..*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

OK, time for a new one. From a movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*L please..*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 27, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

OK, time for a new one. From a movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  G  _  _

No N M L

(One dash was missing from the first name. It's been added.)


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

P please


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*R ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

OK, time for a new one. From a movie:

_  R  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  G  _  R

No N M L P


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*B ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

_  R  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  G  _  R

No N M L P B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*D ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

C please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

delete


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

_  R  _  D  D  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  G  _  R

No N M L P B C


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Y please...*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

Freddie Kruger?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

Close, but the last name is spelled wrong.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*The first name is spelled wrong too sunny ...it should end in a Y ..*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Close, but the last name is spelled wrong.


I was going off Sunny's letter spaces. Yes I did spell the last word wrongly.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> I was going off Sunny's letter spaces. Yes I did spell the last word wrongly.


 yes I wasn't blaming _you _kris, I was pointing out sunny's mistake...


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes I wasn't blaming _you _kris, I was pointing out sunny's mistake...


I know you weren't holly.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

So whose turn is it?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*I would say it's yours Kris, you guessed the name corrctly *...


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

Unless I'm missing something, no one has spelled the name correctly yet.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

well clearly this must be wrong....or you've spelled it wrong too Sunny....

_*Freddy Krueger*_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

Holly, you finally got it right. Krueger was not spelled right until the above note. So, you get the honor of going next. 

(The spelling of Freddy/Freddie was irrelevant. I said that the last name was spelled wrong, and it remained wrong until you finally posted it correctly.)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

Fair enuff....

*from classic literature...*

*_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

C please holly


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*from classic literature...*

*Y:
N: C*

*_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

M ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*from classic literature...*

*Y: M
 N: C*

*_ _ M _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

S ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*from classic literature...*

*Y: M S
 N: C*

*S _ M _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

P please


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*from classic literature...*

*Y: M S
 N: C P*

*S _ M _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

Simon Legree?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*Yes of course... *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated bad guy:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*I won't get this probably unless it's an old cartoon,,, but I'll play anyway...*

*T please..*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated bad guy:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T

(Probably goes back to the 70's, Holly.)


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

C please Sunny


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*N please..*


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

Animated bad guy:

_  N  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  P  L  _  _  _ 

No T C


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

W please


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

S ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*R ?*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated bad guy:

S  N  _  _  _  _  _ //  W  _  _  P  L  _  S  _ 

No T C R


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated bad guy:

S  N  _  _  _  _  _ //  W  _  _  P  L  _  S  _ 

No T C R M


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated bad guy:

S  N  _  _  _  _  _ //  W  H  _  P  L  _  S  H

No T C R M


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*I can see what the last name is but I'm now even more sure I don't know the character but I'll still guess at a Y please..*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Animated bad guy:

S  N  _  _  _  _  Y //  W  _  _  P  L  _  S  _ 

No T C R M 

No R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*You've missed some H's out Sunny.... *^^^

*Try an F *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated bad guy:

S  N  _  _  _  L  Y //  W  H  _  P  L  _  S  H

No T C R M

No R F

(Thanks, Holly.  I had a missing L in the first name also.  Here's a hint:  The hero is a Canadian Mountie.)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Try a g please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

Animated bad guy:

S  N  _  _  _  L  Y //  W  H  _  P  L  _  S  H

No T C R M

No R F G


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*I'm stuck... try a K*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

Since you obviously don't know this one, Holly, and nobody else seems interested in playing, I'll tell you who it is:  It's Snidely Whiplash, the villain of Dudley Doright of the Mounties.  Maybe it didn't make it to England. I think it was a spinoff of the Bullwinkle Show.

Go ahead and start a new one if you like. I'm off to the theater; our show is tonight!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

Ooooh  I'm sorry I didn't see this before you left for the show...hope everything went smoothly. the audience loved it  and you had a great time..

*A baddie from a more unusual western film ...*

*_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks, Holly, yes to all of the above. Everyone had a great time, including the cast, who really got in the spirit of it. The show was called A Touch of Ireland, and featured Irish song and dance, poetry and humor. It will be nice to get my life back, but I'm sorry it's over. This was the 8th show I've directed for this group, and by far the best.

The dance sequence was amazing (grandparents leaping in the air!) and the comedy routine had everybody in hysterics, including the comedians. One person made a mistake with her line, and then they all started improvising "mistakes," getting funnier and funnier.

Interestingly, the cast represented the best of America. Although the show was about Ireland, we had people from pretty much every ethnic group in this country; the ones I can think of. off the top of my head, were Italian, Asian, Jewish, African American, Hispanic, one person whom I think might be of American Indian descent, and yes, a few Irish. And others not obvious enough to label. And yet, we were all "Irish" for one night!

Back to the game:

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*A baddie from a more unusual western film ...*

*Y;
N: R*

*_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*A baddie from a more unusual western film ...*

*Y; N
 N: R*

*_ _ _ _ _ N  // _ _ N _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

T ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*A baddie from a more unusual western film ...*

*Y; N
 N: R T*

*_ _ _ _ _ N  // _ _ N _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2020)

C ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)

*A baddie from a more unusual western film ...*

*Y; N C
 N: R T*

*C _ _ _ _ N  // C _ N _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2020)

W ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*A baddie from a more unusual western film ...*

*Y; N C
 N: R T W*

*C _ _ _ _ N  // C _ N _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

L ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*A baddie from a more unusual western film ...*

*Y; N C L
 N: R T W*

*C _ L _ _ N  // C _ N _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

V ?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*A baddie from a more unusual western film ...*

*Y; N C L V
 N: R T W

No one else seems to want to play this game *

*C _ L V _ N  // C _ N _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes, maybe we should drop it. But can you tell me who Calvin is?  I don't recognize the name.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

It's been so long I almost forgot myself who he was... 

*Calvin Candie... the antagonist of ''django unchained'' played by Leonardo Dicaprio  *


----------

